# Benjamin C. Dillon 3/75- Army Ranger killed in Iraq



## USASOC News (Oct 9, 2007)

FORT BENNING, GA. (USASOC News Service, October 9, 2007)—An Army Ranger assigned to 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, was killed while engaged in combat operations Oct. 7.

More...


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 9, 2007)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 9, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2007)

Blue Skies, Ranger.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 9, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## Alvitr (Oct 9, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 10, 2007)

RIP Ranger Dillon. I am sorry to hear of this loss. My thoughts and prayers with the members of 3rd Ranger Battalion who served with Cpl. Dillon, and his family and friends back in Ohio. 

RLTW.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 10, 2007)

Damn.

RIP Ranger.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## tova (Oct 10, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Ravage (Oct 10, 2007)

RIP Ranger. So young yet so brave.


----------



## hoepoe (Oct 10, 2007)

RIP

Hoepoe


----------



## lancero (Oct 14, 2007)

RIP!


----------



## Jacobman (Oct 15, 2007)

RIP, prayers to family.


----------

